# 1967 johnson 6hp



## josh870 (Jul 19, 2014)

i am going to check out this motor today and try it on my boat, just what i should be looking for and what gas-oil ratio it should take. thanks


----------



## heron2000 (Jul 19, 2014)

50 1
pull the plugs and put a little 2 cyc oil in - then turn it by hand - put the plugs back in after checking gap
if the plugs look old replace them

if it starts make sure it pumps water don't run it long

I would change the impeller and the lower unit oil

if it doesn't start put a little 50 1 gas in the carb and see if it fires

if it starts then but does't run for long rebuild the carb and change the fuel pump

good luck


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 19, 2014)

^^^

Got oil in the lower?

If you're looking at purchasing it...... run it in both forward and reverse for a bit to ensure both gears are good.



Cool motor, man!


----------



## josh870 (Jul 19, 2014)

thanks, its supposed to run, im not buying it if i cant hear it run. but the guy keeps putting off meeting me its getting annoying


----------



## josh870 (Jul 20, 2014)

well i bought it! its a little hard to start but i think its the crappy gas tank. once its running its very smooth and pretty quiet. doesnt shake the crap out of the boat like a 3 hp i borrowed did. sounds more like a beast and fly's.

whats the best site to get parts?
link to it running https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202653388642228


----------



## heron2000 (Jul 20, 2014)

https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1968/parts.html

and

https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=OMC5007336

I've had good luck getting parts at these 2 places

u can call marineegine to get parts lists


----------



## josh870 (Jul 20, 2014)

Marine engine looks great thanks.

Heres some more pics, let me know if you see anything wrong, thanks


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 21, 2014)

your best bet on parts is to get the part number and then google it. you will get a crap ton of hits and then can find the lowest+shipping.

Also use the part number on e-bay, sometimes you can get good stuff and a good price.


----------



## heron2000 (Jul 21, 2014)

https://www.marineengine.com/

they had all the parts diagrams and parts lists for my 9.5 1967 - they just don't have them published on their sit but when I called them he told me where to find them so I could print them down

also go on ebay and find the service manual for the motor - it's a good item to have for reference


----------



## heron2000 (Jul 21, 2014)

I would change the impeller if it was mine - you don't want it to over heat - if that happens you will have to rebuild or buy a different engine depending on the damage done


----------



## heron2000 (Jul 21, 2014)

just watched the vid - looks like plenty of water is being pumped


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 21, 2014)

RULE #1 of buying used motors ALWAYS REPLACE THE IMPELLER AND LOWER UNIT OIL



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360309#p360309 said:


> heron2000 » 21 Jul 2014, 06:42[/url]"]just watched the vid - looks like plenty of water is being pumped



This may be true - but you don't know how old the impeller is, and while it's working now it's a $15 part that if it fails will really f' up your motor. There is another recent thread of a guy with a mercury who was told the impeller was changed by the previous owner only to find a crumbled mess in its place after overheating his engine and going through expensive repairs.

Even though it works it could be at the end of it's life cycle and ready to fall apart, less than a half hour worth of effort will tell you for sure.


----------



## josh870 (Jul 21, 2014)

with the help of a youtube video, i dropped the lower and checked out the impeller. im new to outboards but it doesnt look old to me


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nope - it looks good - but now you KNOW that, you're not inferring that from water coming out the top. I've got a '55 johnson that's due for an impeller, could you send a link to the Youtube video you used? I don't think it's much different.


----------



## josh870 (Jul 21, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Niri5EgQ6nU
smart me i forgot which way the impeller was facing, hopefully same as the one in the video


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 21, 2014)

It would be better to look at the impeller inside the housing. Then you can turn it and ensure that the "fins" maintain contact with the housing (which affords maximum water flow). A slightly bent fin impeller may look good, but you can ensure it is good by watching it rotate in position.


----------



## josh870 (Jul 21, 2014)

well its pumping water fine so im not going to worry about it now. but i was looking at the fuel filter gasket and it is all covered in brown spots that dont look normal.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 21, 2014)

YAY ALCOHOL IN GAS!!!


----------



## josh870 (Jul 21, 2014)

what?


----------



## josh870 (Jul 21, 2014)

ughhhh!!! i cant get it to stay running in a bucket now! i think its the fuel pump but i dont know


----------



## josh870 (Jul 21, 2014)

i wish i knew more about motors and had an air conditioned garage..


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 21, 2014)

what changed? It was running fine before and now it's not?

oh, I see, you took the fuel pump apart. I will assume that you can pump the bulb and then start and sputter for a bit???

disconnect the output of the fuel pump (the hose to the carb) and put it in a bottle or something (or just let it spray). Pull the starter a couple/few times and see if fuel is coming out. If not you're correct that the pump is messed up.
Need more proof before accepting that the pump is "bad"? Elevate the fuel tank above the engine. Prime it up and start it. If it runs this way then the pump is not working correctly.


----------



## josh870 (Jul 21, 2014)

il try that in the morning. really dont want to accept that the fuel pump is bad because then i cant do anything i dont have any money.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 21, 2014)

If you find that it is a fuel pump problem take it apart and reassemble.

At worst you can get a cheap "lawnmower" pump off ebay.

At the very worst you could pump the fuel line bulb as you motor about.


----------



## josh870 (Jul 22, 2014)

well it was the pump so i went to take it apart and now i have a pile of unknown parts... lol whoops


----------



## Kismet (Jul 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360504#p360504 said:


> josh870 » 31 minutes ago[/url]"]well it was the pump so i went to take it apart and now i have a pile of unknown parts... lol whoops




I've always been told that is called a "learning curve."

I remain unconvinced.

Best of luck. Listen to the other guys. I flat-lined on my learning curve.


----------



## josh870 (Jul 22, 2014)

well i connected the fuel directly to the carb and the motor fired up but still died. i guess i gotta learn how to rebuild a carb...


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 22, 2014)

did you gravity feed fuel to the motor?

Are the needle valves set correctly.... in a range that will allow running adjustment?


----------



## josh870 (Jul 23, 2014)

very helpful guy here https://www.leeroysramblings.com/

my carb is currently soaking in carb cleaner, and i have various parts coming in monday.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 23, 2014)

Check these links...

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1967&hp=6&model=CD-24

part #37
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1967&hp=6&model=CD-24&manufacturer=Johnson&section=Carburetor+And+Starter+Group


----------



## josh870 (Jul 24, 2014)

Soaked the carb overnight, figured out how to put the fuel pump back together and started first pull! Idled a little high but didn't die. I don't know where I'm supposed to set the rich lean needle thing

Correction, dies after a minute and idles way to high.
not sure how to fix the idle, but its dying from the bad fuel pump


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 24, 2014)

Usually you gently set the mix screw(s) and then back them off ~1 turn and adjust from there with the engine running in a tank. You'll need to fine tune the adjustment with the boat in the water idling in gear. Looking up instructions isn't too hard for most motors.

As far as the fuel pump - is it just a diaphragm internal? Those are cheap to replace/rebuild if it is (<$10)


----------



## josh870 (Jul 24, 2014)

cheapest pump i could find is $40 on amazon. i figured out the needle, but its definitely idling too high and i dont know how to fix that. and it sputters out when i try to slow it down to shift.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 24, 2014)

does your motor have a threaded rod connecting the throttle cable to the throttle plate? it could be that the rod needs adjustment too - that was the issue with mine


----------



## josh870 (Jul 24, 2014)

i think i might have just messed up putting the carb back together. i dont see any way of adjusting anything


----------



## fakirone (Jul 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360321#p360321 said:


> onthewater102 » 21 Jul 2014, 10:02[/url]"]RULE #1 of buying used motors ALWAYS REPLACE THE IMPELLER AND LOWER UNIT OIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that was me. I even knew better. Would up spending almost $300 in parts and about a weeks worth of nights fixing the damage... and honestly I was lucky, no piston or cylinder damage. OR I could have replaced the impeller before running on the river (which I had to do anyways once I overheated it) and been done. 
I will NEVER run a motor again without know 100% positive how old the impeller is. Never.


----------



## josh870 (Jul 25, 2014)

Alright the motor starts up so beautifully but it dies when I give it throttle or slow it down


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 25, 2014)

too rich


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360957#p360957 said:


> onthewater102 » 25 Jul 2014, 13:51[/url]"]too rich



the share the wealth, bro! :LOL2:


----------



## josh870 (Jul 28, 2014)

i just had the needle too loose so yea it was way too rich. runs fine now, still need a fuel pump though. ordering that tomorrow. this is an awesome little motor, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## David Bartlett (Aug 11, 2014)

Josh,

You can get a repair kit for that pump from Napa, for around $15. The instructions for repair can be found on Leroy's site. Have to take care to be very clean, but I have repaired two different OMC pumps with success.


----------



## josh870 (Aug 11, 2014)

i ordered the pump already 2 weeks ago. along with a rebuild kit for the carb and the motor runs sweeeeet


----------



## Kismet (Aug 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362971#p362971 said:


> josh870 » 17 minutes ago[/url]"]i ordered the pump already 2 weeks ago. along with a rebuild kit for the carb and the motor runs sweeeeet




You maintain that thing and you'll have a motor for life.

Nice work.

Be safe. =D>


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yup - I've still got my grandfather's '55 Johnson and it runs like a champ


----------



## josh870 (Aug 14, 2014)

thanks. im gonna try to see if this motor will make it another 47 years


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363300#p363300 said:


> josh870 » 14 Aug 2014, 08:16[/url]"]thanks. im gonna try to see if this motor will make it another 47 years



It's kinda like anything else. If you take care of it and do proper maintenance (and it's not a piece of Chinese crap) it will last a long time.
These motors are cool 'cause they are made in the USA when the USA made stuff and when the USA made stuff it was the best a person could get.

I have a couple USA motors and they all run great, no issue!
'53 15hp
'54 2.5hp
'55 10hp
'55 25hp
'67 60hp


----------

